# Thank You



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2008)

Nicely done!

There's a Greeter at the local Walmart...Gerry.  He has a pair of Airborne wings on his hat.

I know most of the variations (I went to jump school back in the day).

I didn't recognize the set he was sporting so I asked him about it.

This guy jumped into France on D-Day.  He's sporting "Combat Jump" wings.  He told me his story...wrong drop zone, wondered into the nearby town...bumped into the mayor...mayor give hi directions and off Gerry and his pals go.

I shake his hand every time I walk in and he's at the door.

To all who ever wore a uniform....you signed up of your own free will and risked it all.

Thanks...to you, and to your families.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice thread.  Thankx indeed.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2008)

:flag:


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 11, 2008)

Sky said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> There's a Greeter at the local Walmart...Gerry.  He has a pair of Airborne wings on his hat.
> 
> ...




Nice story.  Guys like that we usually just pass by and dismiss these days.  If only we knew the sacrifices they made...  Thank him for me next time you see him.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

We can never repay the tremendous sacrifice that yesterday's and today's heroes in uniform have made in our behalf . We all know someone who selfless gave of themselves that we may enjoy freedom from tyranny and deprivation .

Lets all pause for a moment and give thanks in our own ways . to my friends who served and i know that several of you may be in that category ( Captain Sky ) -- God bless you and thanks 

Warp


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Thread title says it all :flag:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks in deed.  Even in our current times I see young people joining the ranks.  There is still a pride in the military, rightfully so.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Thanks in deed.  Even in our current times I see young people joining the ranks.  There is still a pride in the military, rightfully so.



I currently have 4 patients on active duty in Iraq or Afganistan.  One of the true inspirational pleasures I get is when they come home and I get the chance to talk with them.

Unforunately,  1 of my patients never made it home.  R.I.P. Chris

http://www.fallenheroesmemorial.com/oif/profiles/hoskinschristopherl.html

:flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 11, 2008)

I attended a weeding a few weeks ago.  the Best man is a Marine.  I am impressed and touched by his gentle and respectful character.  A truly great young man.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

:flag:


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glenn said:


>



Pictures truly are worth more than a thousand words​:

:flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:​


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! :flag:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

:flag:


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep. Gotta call my dad today, a WWII vet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

Korean War for my Father 
WWII for all of my grandfathers
WWI for all of my great grandfathers

I am in the first generation of my family that has not served....all ten male cousins and three females.  That's why my elders fought, so we would not have to unless we chose to.

Thank you


----------



## Paul (Nov 11, 2008)

*removes hat


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 11, 2008)

We went to the Town War Memorial at the 11th Hour for a moment of silence.

:flag:


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 11, 2008)

let us not forget that veterans are not just people who were sent off to war.  Veterans are anyone that voluntereed freely for a term of service for this country.  Without these volunteers, we would probably use some form of conscription to fill the ranks. :flag:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm wearing my American Flag tie today. Thank you vets past and present.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 11, 2010)

+1


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Korean War for my Father
> WWII for all of my grandfathers
> WWI for all of my great grandfathers
> 
> ...



I'm the first male in my family that didn't join up...
I attribute it to the hard word of those who came before me..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2010)

:flag:

:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2010)

:flag:   :flag:


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you to all who have given so much for the rest of us.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 11, 2010)

my niece got married late september
her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago

last night the phone rings
he was killed by a roadside bomb

although i appreciate their sacrifices for our freedom
i'm not feeling the flag waving right now

so senseless...


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> my niece got married late september
> her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago
> 
> last night the phone rings
> ...



That is terrible "G"......so sorry

senseless for sure


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> my niece got married late september
> her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago
> 
> last night the phone rings
> ...



so sorry..
It's not easy for sure...

We've lost a lot of our future in those dusty deserts..


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> my niece got married late september
> her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago
> 
> last night the phone rings
> ...


 Senseless and sad indeed. My condolences...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> my niece got married late september
> her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago
> 
> last night the phone rings
> ...



Wow... No words...

I am so sorry for your family's loss...

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2010)

Gorgo :  No words can ever suffice  to soothe the loss of this fine young man -- thoughts and prayers 

Warp


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 11, 2010)

migs 01 said:


> let us not forget that veterans are not just people who were sent off to war.  Veterans are anyone that voluntereed freely for a term of service for this country.  Without these volunteers, we would probably use some form of conscription to fill the ranks. :flag:



My son, a naval lt., just posted on FB:  Conscription ended in 1973.  We have manned three wars with an all-volunteer military.  Amazing.

The other incredibly moving thing I have had the honor to see is the American cemetary in Normandy.  It's filled with young men who volunteered; I'll never get over that visit.

Thank you to all those who have served.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> my niece got married late september
> her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago
> 
> last night the phone rings
> ...



Very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## madman (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola; So sorry for your loss. 

migs01 You must be much younger than me. This conscription you speak of was called the Draft. People just a few years older than me got drafted and served. I am not trying to start anything I just think people should know in wars past it was not all volunteer. All people who serve deserve our respect and thanks.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 11, 2010)

madman said:


> gorgonzola; So sorry for your loss.
> 
> migs01 You must be much younger than me. This conscription you speak of was called the Draft. People just a few years older than me got drafted and served. I am not trying to start anything I just think people should know in wars past it was not all volunteer. _All people who serve deserve our respect and thanks_.



Absolutely they do.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> my niece got married late september
> her new groom shipped out to afghanistan 2 weeks ago
> 
> last night the phone rings
> ...



Thoughts and sympathies headed towards your family


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2010)

madman said:


> People just a few years older than me got drafted and served



I was too young to have any friends get drafted but a few of our family friends were and I remember that very well.

One never came back 
It was then that my parents stopped letting us watch the news coming from Vietnam.  It really changed them.
I recently found out that my Dad is a Vietnam era Vet...  He was involved in PsyOps..  He never talked about it..


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 11, 2010)

My nephew's a navy seal; I think he's in Yemen right now ( You're never sure where a navy seal is any given day.)  I think about him and his friends every day. 

Saturday night I was picking up a bottle of wine in the package store. A young marine was in the store talking to his friend who worked there mentioning that he just got back from Afghanistan. I turned to him and said “thank you for your service" and I asked him if I could pay for the beer he was buying. He was real nice about not accepting my offer but I persisted. It's the least I could do for one of our vets who take huge risks for low pay while away from their family.  People around me seemed shocked that I'd pay for a stranger’s beer. I'm shocked that someone would be shocked by this..


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I turned to him and said “thank you for your service" and I asked him if I could pay for the beer he was buying. He was real nice about not accepting my offer but I persisted. It's the least I could do for one of our vets who take huge risks for low pay while away from their family.



i fly into Stewart Airport in NY a lot..  And many times there's guys coming back from the middle east on their way to West Point.  if there's beer available on the plane - I always buy a round for them but i ask to do it anonymously..  I figure it's only $50 - like you it's the least i can do..

I do thank the military for their service..  And 99% of the time the response is great... But one guy got on my case for not volunteering at the airport in Dallas.  All I did was thank him for his service.. And he tore into me..  i let him...  Didn't ever respond...  Guess he needed to vent...
:flag:


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words and prayers,
but don't waste 'em on me though, i really didn't know the kid

i'm just heart sick for this poor girl and their families


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> i fly into Stewart Airport in NY a lot..  And many times there's guys coming back from the middle east on their way to West Point.  if there's beer available on the plane - I always buy a round for them but i ask to do it anonymously..  I figure it's only $50 - like you it's the least i can do..
> 
> I do thank the military for their service..  And 99% of the time the response is great... But one guy got on my case for not volunteering at the airport in Dallas.  All I did was thank him for his service.. And he tore into me..  i let him...  Didn't ever respond...  Guess he needed to vent...
> :flag:



When my son was active, and especially when he was deployed, strangers would convey their thanks, and ask me to make sure I passed those thanks on to him.  I always did, and he was always appreciative.


----------



## darent (Nov 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm wearing my American Flag tie today. Thank you vets past and present.



three friends I served with are on that wall,god bless them all.


----------

